
Improving the Ethereum Developer Ecosystem with Libraries - dmdque
https://blog.cryptofin.io/improving-the-ethereum-developer-ecosystem-with-libraries-5a95ffaf632d
======
dmdque
Daniel here, had fun implementing these library functions over the last few
months, and think some of them are really cool! It's helped me write more
concise contracts and I hope it can help some of you out there too.

Let me know if you have any feedback.

